# New Dish Subscriber / 922 Owner



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, I just joined Dish Network on Monday after being a DirecTV suibscriber for the last 11 years. I am a techie and was an early adopter of the HR20-700. Bought it in 2006, and was a big participator in the Cutting Edge program even before it was known as such. So naturally I felt it was necessary to take the plunge and get the ViP922 with my Dish subscription.

My first set of questions for everyone is how software updates from Dish Network compare to what I was seeing with DirecTV?

Specifically:

1) Do representative from Dish read these forums? Specifically do they see the bug reports / software discussion?
2) Is there a way to make suggestions to Dish Network for features you'd like to see? AKA Dish Pass!!!
3) Do software updates come out regularly? And HOW regularly?
4) Are there release notes for software?

I am excited about the 922, being that it is in its infancy. I am looking forward to seeing how it evolves, already knowing how the HR20 developed into a very good DVR platform over the past 4 years (minus the lagging performance, LOL!)

Look forward to interacting with you all regularly over the next couple of years at least!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

marty45714 said:


> 1) Do representative from Dish read these forums? Specifically do they see the bug reports / software discussion?


I'm pretty sure so... but there isn't likely to be public acknowledgement for obvious and logical reasons. Also, many of us know people who work at Dish and sometimes pass things along to be sure (especially major issues) someone at Dish is aware.



marty45714 said:


> 2) Is there a way to make suggestions to Dish Network for features you'd like to see? AKA Dish Pass!!!


Aside from "contact us" forms on the Dish Web site, again some of us have been known to pass things along and they do read the forums... but I'll be honest, I've made what I thought were good suggestions before (like asking why Dish Pass was taken away on the 922) and was essentially told that "not many customers use it" and it was "an intentional decision" to leave out... so some suggestions are greeted more warmly than others.



marty45714 said:


> 3) Do software updates come out regularly? And HOW regularly?


No regular schedule that anyone can tell. Most of Dish's receivers are either in a state of development (new ones) or troubleshooting/updates (old ones)...

IF Dish is looking to move a new feature OR fix a major problem, then that tends to drive firmware releases more than anything else. Sometimes people who are looking at the uplink data get a "heads up" when it looks like new firmware is spooling, but beyond that no real discernible schedule.



marty45714 said:


> 4) Are there release notes for software?


There sure don't seem to be. I have occasionally seen some marketing info that touts new features... but haven't seen a detailed bug-fix release notes for Dish firmware in a very long time.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

So do you actually own the 922 or are you leasing it?


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lease. I guess for that matter, I never "owned" my 2 HR20's that I leased in 2006. Still waiting to see if they send a box and actually want them back. I've heard that they don't even though the CSR tells you they will when you disconnect.

What is the advantage of owning? You still pay the $7 or $10 or whatever the fee is whether you own or lease right?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

These days there really are only 2 reasons to own with Dish equipment:

1. If you want to upgrade but don't want to have a new 2-year commitment.

2. If you are at the leased-tuner limit and need/want another receiver you have to buy them beyond a certain point.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> These days there really are only 2 reasons to own with Dish equipment:
> 
> 1. If you want to upgrade but don't want to have a new 2-year commitment.
> 
> 2. If you are at the leased-tuner limit and need/want another receiver you have to buy them beyond a certain point.


Um, actually 3 then:

3. If you want to upgrade. (and don't care one way or the other about a new 2 year commitment).


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gotcha. I did have to but one of my 211K's. I had Dish installed in 4 rooms (all 4 HDTV's).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

l8er said:


> Um, actually 3 then:
> 
> 3. If you want to upgrade. (and don't care one way or the other about a new 2 year commitment).


How is that a 3rd reason to own equipment?

Owning will cost more usually to buy a receiver than to pay an upgrade fee (or get it for free upgrade)... so if you don't mind the commitment, you'd take the lease upgrade.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How is that a 3rd reason to own equipment? ....


 I had a 722k and did not qualify for a 922 any way other than buying it outright. I didn't do it to avoid the 2 year commitment, I did it simply because I wanted a 922. I was paying $6/mo DVR service with the 722k and now I'm paying $10/mo DVR service.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> These days there really are only 2 reasons to own with Dish equipment:
> 
> 1. If you want to upgrade but don't want to have a new 2-year commitment.
> 
> 2. If you are at the leased-tuner limit and need/want another receiver you have to buy them beyond a certain point.


The lease limit is 3 receivers (older accounts with 4 single-tuner leased receivers are grandfathered in until their next upgrade, at which point they have to comply).

3. If you want to upgrade but don't qualify (bad credit/payment history or if you've had an upgrade within the last 12 months, as you can only do a lease upgrade every 12 months).


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you live in a state that has a sales tax you will be charged a "Sales/Use" tax every month on the value of the lease. If you buy the receiver you only pay the sales tax when you buy it. If you plan on having the service for a long time that tax could end up being more than the cost of the receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

l8er said:


> I had a 722k and did not qualify for a 922 any way other than buying it outright. I didn't do it to avoid the 2 year commitment, I did it simply because I wanted a 922. I was paying $6/mo DVR service with the 722k and now I'm paying $10/mo DVR service.


Ok, I see now... I hadn't thought of it that way.. and you're right... that is a 3rd option. I think Battlezone made a good version of option #3.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BNUMM said:


> If you live in a state that has a sales tax you will be charged a "Sales/Use" tax every month on the value of the lease. If you buy the receiver you only pay the sales tax when you buy it. If you plan on having the service for a long time that tax could end up being more than the cost of the receiver.


Whether you own a receiver or not you still pay the extra fee (if it isn't your first receiver) anyway... and tax on that fee... so owning a receiver will not reduce your monthly bill at all.


----------

